# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Mais uma PETIÇÃO

## Filipe Silva

Um artista (não sei como o consideram como tal) da Costa Rica, Guillermo Habacuc Vargas, expôs um cão vadio faminto numa galeria de arte (mais uma vez ultrapassa-me como tal 'instituição' considera o sofrimento e a tortura para gáudio público uma forma de arte). O cão estava preso por uma corda curta. Ninguém alimentou ou deu água ao animal, que inevitavelmente acabou por morrer durante a exposição. Este ser humano foi, imagine-se, o 'artista' escolhido para representar o seu país na 'Bienal Centroamericana Honduras 2008'. 

 Existe uma petição onde é pedido que ele não receba este prémio:

http://www.petitiononline.com/13031953/petition.html 

 Para quem conseguir ver as imagens da exposisão:

http://www.marcaacme.com/blogs/analo...zas_de_habacuc


 Obrigado pela atenção. 
 Divulgar e assinar não custa nada.



Cump´s Filipe Silva

----------


## Filipe Silva

41790 Signatures Total

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

41 836!

A insensibilidade humana não conhece limites!

----------


## Ingo Barao

42.367

----------


## João Magano

:Prabaixo:  Não percebo como permitem que se façam coisas destas  :Prabaixo:

----------


## Cesar Soares

42724 assinaturas

A estupidez humana nao tem mesmo limites... isto é uma aberração...

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

43785

Absurdo!

----------


## Jorge Corga

43805

----------


## Micael Alves

mais um......e julgamos nós que portugal é mau.....

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Desumano, 44141

Raul Santos

----------


## Manuel Faria

Como é possível?

44309

----------


## Gonçalo Oliveira

O Guillermo não merece um prémio.
Merece uma corda à volta do pescoço também. :yb665:  

44665

----------


## António Vitorino

45760
 :Icon Cry:   O que ele merecia sei eu o que era!

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

45814.

Epa sem querer abusar mas este FILHO DUMA GRANDE PUT* avia de morrer queimado!!!!!!!! granda animal que o gajo é....

so tenho pena do pobre animal :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:

----------


## Jose Santos

46610

continua a somar

----------


## Márcio Velosa

Boas! 47021!! Só uma unica Palavra :CRIMINOSO!!!!

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Com a minha já lá vão: "48042 Signatures Total"

----------


## Rui da Silva

fdx..sem palavras!
48496 Signatures Total

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  48632  :yb668:

----------


## Silvestre

48880

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Acho que deviam de fazer o mesmo ao artista  :SbEnerve3:

----------


## Aderito Pereira

49338

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

49399

absurdo, deveria fazer o mesmo com ele na próxima exposição

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

No Coments 
49660

----------


## Ricardo Santos

É incrivél!!! :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:  

50268 Signatures Total

----------


## Hugo Coelho

50364 
nem fale a pena escrever mais!!!!

----------


## João Duarte

Havia de ser ele a morrer à fome.

51.695

----------


## Cesar Pinto

51749

----------


## Jose Neves

53432

----------


## CarlosMaia

Boas
42979
Abaixo com eles

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Assinem!!! :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Sem Comentário Mas Esse Animal Não Tem Culpa
Mais Culpa Tem Quem Permitiu Essa Vergonha.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

76548 Signatures Total

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

pessoal, nao sei se sabem, mas passou agora nas noticias este triste caso, e o pobre do cao acabou por morrer :Icon Cry:

----------


## Bruno Morais

104001. deviam fazer a peticao para fazer o mesmo ao "tal" artista.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

106083.

----------


## António A Silva

107225

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> 104001. deviam fazer a peticao para fazer o mesmo ao "tal" artista.


Garanto-te que se pudesse nem hesitava 2 vezes.  Amarrava esse grandessissimo anormal à parede, nao lhe dava comida e comia-me com 50 vergastadas por dia .  

Que vergonha para a humanidade..... Hoje sinto vergonha de ser humano e pertencer a este planeta.....

----------


## Carlos Jorge

*123434*

----------


## Rui Bessa

A minha também lá está!
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Pedro Nuno Alves

*125.652*

Já sabemos que morrem muitos cães nas ruas , mas não concordo em expôr um cão já sentenciado de morte em ante-mão para assim finalmente conseguir sêr projectado para a ribalta.
Se calhar , se o animal estivesse em liberdade ainda estaria vivo , comendo por aqui e por ali o que lhe aparecesse .

E se calhar o autor desta atrocidade até será contra o genocídio aos judeus durante a II Guerra Mundial ...

----------


## Carla Valentim

> Garanto-te que se pudesse nem hesitava 2 vezes.  Amarrava esse grandessissimo anormal à parede, nao lhe dava comida e comia-me com 50 vergastadas por dia .  
> 
> Que vergonha para a humanidade..... Hoje sinto vergonha de ser humano e pertencer a este planeta.....


Estou contigo Gonçalo.

Com a minha já são 99616. :SbEnerve3:  

Como é que é possivel existir neste mundo "animaizinhos" como este homem... :Icon Cry:  

Abraços
Carla Valentim

----------


## Vasco Lobao

135893 Signatures Total

----------


## Ricardo Prata

140947.

----------


## Luis Reis

141256 Signatures Total

----------


## José Sousa

142556
sem comentarios.

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Nao quero ver as imagens. Ha 4 dias que um dos caes do Belenenses desapareceu. O Belem nao aparece desde quinta-feira. Ando desesperado a procura dele. Para que conste, gosto mais de caes do que de pessoas.
Abraco,
Paulo

ps - ja assinei a peticao e vou enviar para todos os meus amigos.

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

O noticiário da SIC encerrou há minutos com a noticia de que esta petição já superava as 154.000 assinaturas!
Assina também, se ainda não o fizestes.

----------


## Duarte Alves

> O noticiário da SIC encerrou há minutos com a noticia de que esta petição já superava as 154.000 assinaturas!
> Assina também, se ainda não o fizestes.


 :Olá:  

157821 Signatures Total

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

186630!

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Esta manhã já tive uma surpresa!
Ao abrir a revista semanal do 24 horas, que compro às 6ªs. feiras devido à publicação do Bites & Bytes, deparei com a noticia de que o facto que originou esta petição será uma farsa!

O animal não morreu, era alimentado e só permanecia 3 horas na exposição!
E esta, hem?

----------

